

Designing the Packaging-Free Future - kintamanimatt
http://www.wired.com/design/2013/02/packages-without-packaging/

======
jckt
Was just thinking about this today, what a coincidence.

I think the real question is how to deliver store-bought items more
effectively to your home. For example, instead of teabags there's already
loose-leaf tea, but most people can't be bothered to mess with getting the
right volume of tea leaves and then steeping it etc. How do we make this
easier, such that it would be actually welcomed? And how do we make such
delivery systems work in general, for other products -- I already felt bad
throwing away (recycled!) my milk jugs today. All that unnecessary energy used
(wasted) in transporting waste products, even if it's recycled.

Less packaging is welcome but it doesn't really solve the underlying problem
of a better delivery system.

------
Centigonal
Isn't this, in the case of the soap, detergent, and containers just shifting
the burden of dealing with packaging from waste management companies to the
water system?

I hope I'm not being too much of a killjoy by bringing this concern in,
because the products are, frankly, really beautifully designed, and eliminate
a lot of packaging mass right off the bat.

